# Tornado EF5 de Moore, Oklahoma, EUA - 20 Maio 2013



## Felipe Freitas (20 Mai 2013 às 20:56)

Transmissões ao vivo: http://kfor.com/on-air/live-streaming/ e http://www.news9.com/Global/category.asp?C=207228&BannerId=988

Primeiro tornado reportado


----------



## Lightning (20 Mai 2013 às 21:00)

*Re: Seguimento América do Norte - 2013*

Aí vem mais um dia de tragédia...


----------



## Felipe Freitas (20 Mai 2013 às 21:00)

*Re: Seguimento América do Norte - 2013*

Tornado próximo a Newcastle, OK.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (20 Mai 2013 às 21:03)

*Re: Seguimento América do Norte - 2013*

Segundo tornado reportado próximo a  Duncan, OK. 

Tornado Emergency for tornado approaching Moore, OK


----------



## Felipe Freitas (20 Mai 2013 às 21:07)

*Re: Seguimento América do Norte - 2013*


----------



## Lightning (20 Mai 2013 às 21:17)

*Re: Seguimento América do Norte - 2013*

Relatos de casas completamente arrasadas e pessoas feridas (informações tiradas do audio que estou a ouvir em directo)


----------



## Felipe Freitas (20 Mai 2013 às 21:26)

*Re: Seguimento América do Norte - 2013*


----------



## Felipe Freitas (20 Mai 2013 às 21:30)

*Re: Seguimento América do Norte - 2013*

Moore, OK





Tornado reportado próximo a Bray, OK


----------



## Felipe Freitas (20 Mai 2013 às 21:34)

*Re: Seguimento América do Norte - 2013*

Próximo a  Moore, OK





Ben McMillan


----------



## Felipe Freitas (20 Mai 2013 às 21:38)

*Re: Seguimento América do Norte - 2013*

Danos significativos relatados em Moore, OK. Há pessoas presas nos escombros.


----------



## stormy (20 Mai 2013 às 21:40)

*Re: Seguimento América do Norte - 2013*






Hook Echo impressionante, tornado EF4/5 a afectar a região de OKC que foi destruída no famoso tornado de 1999 ( Moore).


----------



## Vince (20 Mai 2013 às 21:51)

*Re: Seguimento América do Norte - 2013*

Destruction at I-35 and southwest 4th Street in Moore, OK.  Near Moore Medical Ctr.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (20 Mai 2013 às 22:00)

*Re: Seguimento América do Norte - 2013*


----------



## stormy (20 Mai 2013 às 22:20)

*Re: Seguimento América do Norte - 2013*

Para quem quiser ver...

LIVESTREAM

http://livewire.koco.com/Event/Live_Wire_Tracking_Oklahoma_storms_May_18

RADAR

http://www.wunderground.com/radar/radblast.asp?ID=OKC&type=TR0


----------



## Vince (20 Mai 2013 às 22:21)

*Re: Seguimento América do Norte - 2013*

A emissão contínua de algumas TV's locais:

KFOR:
http://kfor.com/on-air/live-streaming/

KOKO:
http://www.koco.com/news/oklahomane...at-5/-/9844008/10990302/-/g0okba/-/index.html


----------



## Vince (20 Mai 2013 às 22:37)

*Re: Seguimento América do Norte - 2013*

Impressionante a largura do rasto de destruição. As imagens que chegam parecem as infames imagens de destruição do furacão Andrew de 1992. Bairros de centenas de casas completamente arrasados, parece um cenário de guerra.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Mai 2013 às 22:52)

*Re: Seguimento América do Norte - 2013*



stormy disse:


> Hook Echo impressionante, tornado EF4/5 a afectar a região de OKC que foi destruída no famoso tornado de 1999 ( Moore).



Gif:


----------



## Vince (20 Mai 2013 às 23:11)

*Re: Seguimento América do Norte - 2013*


----------



## Vince (20 Mai 2013 às 23:45)

*Re: Seguimento América do Norte - 2013*




Outra imagem de radar








Satélite:


----------



## Teles (21 Mai 2013 às 00:22)

*Re: Seguimento América do Norte - 2013*


----------



## Gerofil (21 Mai 2013 às 00:48)

*Re: Seguimento América do Norte - 2013*

TIME LAPSE: Oklahoma City area twister:

http://www.fox19.com/story/22301540/timelapse-oklahoma-city-twister

*Cobertura em tempo real:*


http://news.google.pt/news/rtc?ncl=dFflNDi8OOVpOIMC8A9edfPBJnlbM&ned=pt-PT_pt&hl=pt&topic=h&siidp=9dadf07d0a874b225fddeafb3f8668b1d04a

*Atualizações ao vivo de Danos Tornado em Oklahoma:*

http://translate.google.pt/translate?sl=en&tl=pt&js=n&prev=_t&hl=pt-BR&ie=UTF-8&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fabcnews.go.com%2Fblogs%2Fheadlines%2F2013%2F05%2Flive-updates-of-tornado-damage-in-oklahoma%2F

*Cobertura da estação de televisão ABC News em directo:*

http://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?depth=1&hl=pt-BR&ie=UTF8&prev=_t&rurl=translate.google.pt&sl=en&tl=pt&u=http://abcnews.go.com/live&usg=ALkJrhj83Zndk83496T4418DSAdmfUX0bg


----------



## Redfish (21 Mai 2013 às 00:54)

*Re: Seguimento América do Norte - 2013*

Impressionante como 2 tornados Epicos conseguem cruzar e ter trajectorias semelhantes...





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Felipe Freitas (21 Mai 2013 às 03:04)

*Re: Seguimento América do Norte - 2013*

O número de mortos em Moore, OK chega a 51 e há dezenas de desaparecidos.
Até o momento tivemos cerca de 20 tornados reports.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (21 Mai 2013 às 03:11)

*Re: Seguimento América do Norte - 2013*

Relatórios preliminares indicam que foi um EF4, porém vendo está imagem abaixo acredito em EF5.

Moore Medical Center


----------



## Felipe Freitas (21 Mai 2013 às 03:23)

*Re: Seguimento América do Norte - 2013*

Dos 51 mortos, sete eram crianças.
Há 24 crianças desaparecidas.

Tornado em Moore, OK
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=xTpceWd8UE4


----------



## Felipe Freitas (21 Mai 2013 às 03:30)

*Re: Seguimento América do Norte - 2013*

Chuva forte indo em direção a Moore, OK.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (21 Mai 2013 às 03:43)

*Re: Seguimento América do Norte - 2013*

Risco Moderado amanhã novamente.
Amanhã as chances de ocorrer um tornado serão maiores no sul de Oklahoma, leste do Texas, norte da Louisiana e no sul e centro do Arkansas.






Até ontem tínhamos cerca de 300 tornados reports neste ano, cerca de 50% abaixo do normal que é de 700.

Moore, OK já foi atinginda por EF5 em 3 de Maio de 1999.

Este é o tornado que mais provocou fatalidades na história de Moore, OK.


----------



## Vince (21 Mai 2013 às 08:04)

O balanço oficial mantém-se em 51 vítimas mortais, embora já não seja actualizado há muitas horas.
Há relatos de detritos leves do Tornado terem caído a centenas de quilómetros do local.

O primeiro texto do Jeff Masters sobre o Tornado:
http://www.wunderground.com/blog/JeffMasters/comment.html?entrynum=2412


E mais vídeos:


----------



## Vince (21 Mai 2013 às 08:14)

A BBC avança 91 mortos até agora, entre os quais 20 crianças 



> The official death toll is 51, but local authorities say the figure is expected to rise as another 40 bodies have been found.
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-22604251


----------



## ecobcg (21 Mai 2013 às 09:03)

Mais um video:

https://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?v=556484097727626&set=vb.100000981228023&type=2&theater


----------



## luky (21 Mai 2013 às 10:16)

Vídeo x10 tirado de um helicóptero.

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2013-05-20/stunning-time-lapse-video-2-mile-wide-oklahoma-tornado


----------



## Vince (21 Mai 2013 às 10:37)

As condições ontem nem eram extremas (para os critérios da Tornado Alley em plena época de Tornados). Ocorreram 18 registos de Tornados, o que está longe de ser um daqueles dias extremos de "out-breaks" que por vezes sucedem em que podem ocorrer mais de uma centena de tornados num dia.

Então porque é que se forma uma besta destas ? Provavelmente ninguém sabe. 
Esta madrugada o Joe Bastardi comentava esta animação radar:

http://i.minus.com/iluhrlDRbUSAQ.gif   (gif pesado, quase 4Mb)

Dizia ele que na animação se vê que a supercélula de Moore "engoliu" o resto de uma supercelula a SW desta e que foi aí que tudo explodiu. Que isto será certamente assunto a ser muito estudado.


----------



## Vince (21 Mai 2013 às 10:58)

Também há histórias felizes:

http://www.schnauzi.com/barbara-gar...rrado-vivo-bajo-escombros-durante-entrevista/


----------



## Iuri (21 Mai 2013 às 11:37)




----------



## dahon (21 Mai 2013 às 12:18)

Iuri disse:


>



Esta imagem é impressionante. Não só pela exactidão com que descreve a trajectória do tornado mas também pela nítida diferença nos níveis de destruição à mediada que nos afastamos do local de passagem do tornado.


----------



## stormy (21 Mai 2013 às 12:57)

Vince disse:


> As condições ontem nem eram extremas (para os critérios da Tornado Alley em plena época de Tornados). Ocorreram 18 registos de Tornados, o que está longe de ser um daqueles dias extremos de "out-breaks" que por vezes sucedem em que podem ocorrer mais de uma centena de tornados num dia.
> 
> Então porque é que se forma uma besta destas ? Provavelmente ninguém sabe.
> Esta madrugada o Joe Bastardi comentava esta animação radar:
> ...



Não querendo ser presunçoso nem arrogante, não creio nisso...
Uma supercélula quando interage com outra nessa posição, leva em cheio com a outflow boundary do FFD, o que levaria á ingestão de ar frio...não haveria intensificação mas sim enfraquecimento, sendo que depois a outra célula a sul se tornaria a dominante.

Ainda para mais, no radar dá a ideia da supercélula de Moore ser de facto a dominante, podendo ter basicamente chupado a energia á outra a sul sem sequer a deixar organizar-se....a célula a sul morre e ponto final.

*O que eu creio ser possível, é que a supercélula de Moore interagiu com a frente fria que estava a NW/W, sendo induzido um processo de intensificação rápida originado pela convergência pré frontal + aumento do  shear/vorticidade nos níveis baixos + interacção com o que os americanos chamam o thermal axis, que é uma pluma de ar mais energético que se encontra precisamente junto á convergência pré frontal.*






Posso estar errado, mas para mim esta é a explicação mais plausível de momento...

Bom...para já...acima de tudo há que lamentar as vitimas mortais..os miúdos é sempre particularmente difícil...e para pessoal que como eu até tem bastantes putos na família, faz alguma impressão


----------



## miguel (21 Mai 2013 às 13:05)

Outra imagem que é impressionante e tocante


----------



## Vince (21 Mai 2013 às 13:11)

O Dr.Paulo Pinto do IPMA neste momento a comentar o Tornado dos EUA na SIC


----------



## MSantos (21 Mai 2013 às 13:37)

Imagens impressionantes. 

Este tornado podia ser igual a tantos outros se não tivesse a infeliz pontaria de atravessar uma área densamente povoada, mesmo num país habituado a estes fenómenos as tragédias continuam a ocorrer.


----------



## AnDré (21 Mai 2013 às 16:08)

> *Oklahoma, a capital dos tornados*
> 
> É uma das perguntas frequentes feitas à agência norte-americana para os oceanos e a atmosfera (NOAA, na sigla em inglês): qual é a cidade onde se registaram mais tornados no país? Resposta: Oklahoma City, a mesma que na segunda-feira viveu mais um episódio do género, com dezenas de mortos e um enorme rasto de destruição.
> 
> ...



Noticia: Público


----------



## Vince (21 Mai 2013 às 16:13)

Vai uma grande confusão no número de vítimas mortais, primeiro 51, depois 91, agora indicam afinal 24. 
Esperar mais algum tempo para perceber.

Entretanto uma animação satélite das células:
http://oi42.tinypic.com/5u4bdh.jpg


----------



## Felipe Freitas (21 Mai 2013 às 17:14)

Moore, OK

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Z2DGTYEYmxk


----------



## ecobcg (21 Mai 2013 às 17:51)

Reportagem e galeria imensa de fotos e videos do tornado e respectivos estragos.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ned-Plaza-Towers-Elementary-school-Moore.html


----------



## Gerofil (21 Mai 2013 às 19:22)

*Satellite Sees Storm System Generate Powerful Oklahoma Tornado*

*NASA Goddard*

This animation of imagery from NOAA’s GOES-13 satellite shows the movement of storm systems in the south central U.S. on May 19 and 20, 2013. The system generated tornado outbreaks from Oklahoma to Iowa, from the afternoon into the night. This outbreak was the first reported in Iowa since late May 2012. Toward the end of the animation is the system that generated the Moore, Oklahoma, F-4 tornado (winds between 166 and 200 mph) on May 20 around 3 p.m. CDT. Credit: NASA/NOAA GOES Project, Dennis Chesters

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151897594380898


----------



## Felipe Freitas (21 Mai 2013 às 19:51)

Public Information Statement Issued by NWS Norman
for the Tornado Outbreak of May 20, 2013

PUBLIC INFORMATION STATEMENT 
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE NORMAN OK 
110 PM CDT TUE MAY 21 2013

...NWS DAMAGE SURVEY FOR 5/20/2013 NEWCASTLE/MOORE TORNADO EVENT - 
UPDATE 2... 

.OVERVIEW...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE DISPATCHED FOUR DAMAGE SURVEY TEAMS TO 
THE PATH OF THE NEWCASTLE/MOORE OK TORNADO. NEW STATEMENTS WILL BE 
ISSUED THROUGHOUT THE DAY AS THESE TEAMS REPORT FINDINGS. THIS 
INFORMATION REMAINS PRELIMINARY AND THE INFORMATION HERE COULD 
CHANGE. 

.NEWCASTLE/MOORE TORNADO  

RATING:                  EF4 
ESTIMATED PEAK WIND:     190 MPH 
PATH LENGTH /STATUTE/:   17 MILES
PATH WIDTH /MAXIMUM/:    N/A
FATALITIES:              N/A
INJURIES:                N/A

START DATE:              MAY 20 2013
START TIME:              2:45 PM CDT 
START LOCATION:          4.4 W  NEWCASTLE /GRADY COUNTY /OK
START LAT/LON:           35.2580 / -97.6775

END DATE:                MAY 20 2013
END TIME:                3:35 PM CDT
END LOCATION:            4.8 E OF MOORE OK /CLEVELAND COUNTY /OK
END LAT/LON:             35.3409 / -97.4007

SURVEY SUMMARY: FOUR SURVEY TEAMS CONTINUE TO SURVEY THIS LONG TRACK 
TORNADO. INITIAL DAMAGE WAS FOUND AROUND 4.4 MILES WEST OF NEWCASTLE 
...SOUTH OF TECUMSEH ROAD ALSO KNOWN AS NW 16TH STREET AND EAST LAKE 
ROAD. THE TORNADO TRACKED NE TO THE INTERSTATE 44 BRIDGE OVER THE 
CANADIAN RIVER AND THEN TOOK A MORE EASTWARD TRACK THROUGH MOORE. 
TORNADO DAMAGE ABRUPTLY ENDS 0.3 MILES EAST OF AIR DEPOT ROAD AND N  
OF SE 134TH ST. 

INITIALLY PRODUCING EF0 AND EF1 DAMAGE THE STORM INTENSIFIED VERY 
RAPIDLY IN 4 MILES PRODUCING EF4 DAMAGE BEFORE REACHING INTERSTATE 
44. ONGOING SURVEYS THROUGH MOORE HAVE ALREADY DOCUMENTED NUMEROUS 
INDICATIONS OF EF4 DAMAGE WITH ESTIMATED WIND SPEEDS OF 190 MPH.

ADDITIONAL INFORMATION SUCH AS MAXIMUM PATH WIDTH WILL BE UPDATED
AS THE TEAMS COMPLETE THEIR SURVEYS.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (21 Mai 2013 às 20:41)

@NWSNorman: At least one area of *EF-5 *damage was found by survey crews.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (21 Mai 2013 às 21:00)

Public information statement 
national weather service norman ok 
250 pm cdt tue may 21 2013

...nws damage survey for 5/20/2013 newcastle/moore tornado event - 
update 3... 

...nws damage survey has now rated the newcastle/moore tornado as ef5... 

.overview...

The national weather service dispatched four damage survey teams to 
the path of the newcastle/moore ok tornado. New statements will be 
issued throughout the day as these teams report findings. This 
information remains preliminary and the information here could 
change. 

.newcastle/moore tornado  

rating:                  *EF5 *
estimated peak wind:     200-210 mph 
path length /statute/:   17 miles 
path width /maximum/:    1.3 miles 
fatalities:              N/a 
injuries:                N/a

start date:              May 20 2013
start time:              2:45 pm cdt 
start location:          4.4 w  newcastle /grady county /ok
start lat/lon:           35.2580 / -97.6775

end date:                May 20 2013
end time:                3:35 pm cdt
end location:            4.8 e of moore ok /cleveland county /ok
end lat/lon:             35.3409 / -97.4007

survey summary: Experts surveying in moore have determined damage is 
ef5 with maximum winds over 200 mph. Four survey teams continue to 
inspect damage from this long track tornado. Initial damage was 
found around 4.4 miles west of newcastle...south of tecumseh road 
also known as nw 16th street and east lake road. The tornado tracked 
ne to the interstate 44 bridge over the canadian river and then took 
a more eastward track through moore. Tornado damage abruptly ends 
0.3 miles east of air depot road and n of se 134th st. 

Initially producing ef0 and ef1 damage the storm intensified very 
rapidly in 4 miles or around 10 minutes producing ef4 damage before 
reaching interstate 44. Numerous indications of ef4 damage with some 
areas now determined at ef5 damage...the highest category on the ef 
scale...with over 200 mph winds.

Additional information such as maximum path width will be updated
as the teams complete their surveys.


----------



## Teles (22 Mai 2013 às 08:19)




----------



## Lightning (22 Mai 2013 às 13:08)

Para verem o quanto são raros os tornados com intensidade F5, deixo-vos aqui um mapa e uma publicação bastante recente (de há minutos atrás) que pode ser lida no facebook do Centro de Previsão de Tempestades (SPC, Storm Prediction Center) dos EUA.


Tradução (resumida)

Este mapa representa o número de tornados F5 ocorridos desde 1950 até à data (até ao tornado referido neste tópico). Estão numerados por ordem de acontecimento, ou seja, o número 1 foi o primeiro tornado F5 registado a ocorrer e o número 59 foi este último de Moore, Oklahoma. O primeiro foi registado em Waco, no dia 11 de Maio de 1953.

Para informações mais detalhadas consultem o link abaixo.


Texto original:

*This is a map of tornadoes since 1950 which the National Weather Service has rated F5 (before 2007) or EF5 (equivalent, 2007 onward), the most intense damage category on the Fujita and Enhanced Fujita damage scales. The tornadoes are numbered in the order they happened since 1950, so number 1 is from May 11, 1953 in Waco, TX and number 59 is from May 20, 2013 in Moore, OK.

For a full list of dates/places corresponding to the numbers, visit this page: http://www.spc.noaa.gov/faq/tornado/f5torns.html
*


Agora vejam este ponto de vista (*apenas um exemplo*): 

Nos EUA ocorrem em média (aproximadamente) cerca de 1000 tornados por ano (atenção que há anos com actividade abaixo e actividade acima desta média). 

Estamos em 2013, desde 1950 já passaram 63 anos (2013-1950 = 63). Só que se considere que ocorrem em média 1000 por ano, 63x1000 = 63000. Num número tão grande, em 63000, apenas 59 são de intensidade F5. 

Claro que todas estas contas são apenas para dar uma ideia geral, porque isto não funciona assim. Teríamos que considerar o número exacto de tornados por ano até agora (consultar estes dados no site do SPC e fazer a conta exacta para ter dados fiáveis).


----------



## ecobcg (22 Mai 2013 às 13:53)

Mais um video impressionante...
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10201105488460628

Continuação do video:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10201108009043641

Efeitos num dos cavalos do tipo.


----------



## Lightning (22 Mai 2013 às 15:19)

ecobcg disse:


> Efeitos num dos cavalos do tipo.



*******

Coitados dos animais...  

Até a natureza se sacrifica a ela própria...


----------



## Felipe Freitas (22 Mai 2013 às 20:43)

Os 9 tornados que causaram prejuízos superiores a 1 bilhão de dólares nos EUA.

1) Joplin, Missouri, May 22, 2011, $2.9 billion
2) Tuscaloosa, Alabama, April 27, 2011, $2.3 billion (not in SPC's list)
*3) Moore, Oklahoma, May 20, 2013, $2 billion *
4) Topeka, Kansas, June 8, 1966, $1.8 billion
5) Lubbock, Texas, May 11, 1970, $1.5 billion
6) Bridge Creek-Moore, Oklahoma, May 3, 1999, $1.4 billion
7) Hackleburg, Alabama, April 27, 2011, $1.3 billion (not in SPC's list)
8) Xenia, Ohio, April 3, 1974, $1.1 billion
9) Omaha, Nebraska, May 6, 1975, $1 billion


----------



## Teles (23 Mai 2013 às 07:56)

Não deixa de ser curioso um homem encontrou um DVD dos tornados nos escombros da sua casa:


----------



## ecobcg (23 Mai 2013 às 09:06)

A filmagem do Ben McMillan do tornado sobre a zona de Moore e depois da sua chegada aos locais atingidos...

https://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?v=10151644018605991&set=vb.389882431106440&type=2&theater


----------



## ecobcg (23 Mai 2013 às 09:47)

Mais uns dados interessantes:
- As condições eram as ideais para a formação de supercélulas e tornados, com muito ar quente e húmido à superfície, e com as temperaturas a descer muito rapidamente, e de forma pouco usual, em altura;
- Há a hipótese de que uma outra célula em dissipação possa ter causado um aumento no movimento linear ("momentum" como eles chamam) nas camadas superficiais de ar, o que por sua vez pode ter alimentado a circulação da supercélula que originou o tornado;
- A supercélula em causa desenvolveu-se completamente em cerca de 10 a 15 minutos, o que surpreendeu os meteorologistas que estavam a acompanhar esse desenvolvimento no radar;



> *Weather conditions were ideal for tornado that slammed Oklahoma*
> The powerful twister that hit Moore was a result of the right atmospheric conditions, as well as bad luck: It was the third time since 1999 that the town has been struck by a powerful tornado.
> By Eryn Brown, Los Angeles Times
> 
> ...


http://www.latimes.com/news/science/la-sci-oklahoma-tornado-science-20130522,0,1893756,print.story


----------



## Vince (24 Mai 2013 às 10:25)

Os primeiros 10 minutos de vida do Tornado de Moore


----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Mai 2013 às 18:24)

Imagens de Moore, OK antes e depois da passagem do tornado: http://tmappsevents.esri.com/website/swipe_moore/

Vídeo do início ao fim do tornado que atingiu Moore, OK.


----------



## Vince (24 Mai 2013 às 21:55)

Felipe Freitas disse:


> Vídeo do início ao fim do tornado que atingiu Moore, OK.



É tão perturbante a rapidez como se forma como a rapidez como se desfaz, no final transforma-se numa espécie de mera mangueira frágil ondulante, depois de ter causado toda aquela destruição. São gravações de video incríveis estas que podemos ver hoje em dia.


----------



## Gerofil (24 Jun 2013 às 00:03)

Antes e depois ...


----------



## Felipe Freitas (20 Mai 2014 às 22:58)

Hoje às 14h56 completou-se um ano do tornado EF5 de Moore, OK.
O tornado ocorreu durante o _tornado outbreak_ de 18-21 de Maio, 2013, que gerou 61 tornados.

No dia 20/05 um moderado risco estava em vigor para a região central e leste de Oklahoma e para parte dos estados de Arkansas, Texas e Missouri.
Neste dia 37 tornados foram reportados e 31 foram confirmados.






As temperaturas entre 27 e 30ºC, o ponto de orvalho entre 20 e 22ºC, os valores do CAPE que variavam entre 3500–5000 J/kg e o cisalhamento de vento com valores entre 40-50 kt, criaram um ambiente favorável para a formação de supercélulas. 

Por volta das 14:12 a tempestade que geraria o tornado começou a se formar e um _severe thunderstorm warning_ foi emitido, poucos minutos depois a tempestade começou a se intensificar e um _tornado warning _foi emitido.
Às 14h56 o tornado tocou o solo e rapidamente se intensificou, afetando o oeste de Newcastle. 
Às 15:01 um _tornado emergency_  foi declarado para o sul de Oklahoma City e Moore e o tornado afetou as localidades poucos minutos depois.











O tornado deixou 24 mortos, sendo 7 crianças.
Os prejuízos foram superiores a 2 bilhões de dólares.

Vídeo do início ao fim do tornado que atingiu Moore, OK.


NWS: http://www.srh.noaa.gov/oun/?n=events-20130520


----------



## Zapiao (20 Mai 2014 às 23:10)

Dia 31 faz um ano que morreu aquele stormchaser muito conhecido Tim Samaras.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (20 Mai 2014 às 23:31)

Zapiao disse:


> Dia 31 faz um ano que morreu aquele stormchaser muito conhecido Tim Samaras.


 Além do Tim Samaras, o filho dele Paul Samaras e Carl Young morreram.


----------

